# Vancouver Open, Summer 2012



## Meep (Jul 11, 2012)

Vancouver Open, Summer 2012 (VOS 2012) will take place on August 11th, 2012, at _Central City Shopping Centre_.

*Event list:*

Magic
2x2x2 (2 rounds if time permits)
3x3x3 (3 rounds)
3x3x3 One-Handed (2 rounds if time permits)
4x4x4
5x5x5
7x7x7
Megaminx

*Details:* Here.

*Registration:* Here.

*Schedule:* TBA.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2012)

Nooo! Leaving from Vancouver the 10th


----------



## Meep (Jul 11, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Nooo! Leaving from Vancouver the 10th



Can't move the flight? ):


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2012)

Meep said:


> Can't move the flight? ):



We'd have to book a hotel too.


----------



## Meep (Jul 11, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> We'd have to book a hotel too.



Depending on how many people there are, some local cubers might be able to let you stay at their place (I'm having two people over for the weekend).


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, cool, I can go to this.

Any local cubers mind putting me up for Friday night? It looks like I'll arrive at 10:54 PM, and then I'll be leaving after the competition.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Nooo! Leaving from Vancouver the 10th


lol I'm arriving in vancouver on the 11th Might go IF the could be decent enough to put up a schedule. anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 27, 2012)

This is on my Birthday! Greatest present ever! Huzzah!


----------



## Meep (Jul 27, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> lol I'm arriving in vancouver on the 11th Might go IF the could be decent enough to put up a schedule. anyone know where I can get one?



We can only put up a schedule after registration closes (When we know how many people are in each event, etc.). Registration starts at 9:30 am, first event at 10:00am, and awards at a bit past 5:00pm.

Can look at a past schedule to get an idea: http://canadiancubing.com/downloads/Schedules/Schedule.VOS2011.pdf
I'd guess the schedule would be close to that with Square-1 and BLD swapped with Megaminx and 7x7.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay, if this is the exact schedule then I might do 3x3 oh, to try it out. (never practiced, never done it before)


----------



## Meep (Aug 10, 2012)

The tentative schedule can be found here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10477021/cube/Schedule.pdf
It should be up on the competition page sometime today.


----------



## janelle (Aug 13, 2012)

3x3x3 Finals
[youtubehd]DVxs6E02yUY[/youtubehd]


Kris, do you think you could post the scrambles? I'm particularly interested in the OH ones.


----------



## Meep (Aug 13, 2012)

janelle said:


> Kris, do you think you could post the scrambles? I'm particularly interested in the OH ones.



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10477021/cube/VOS2012 Scrambles.zip

Also, I don't think anyone noticed that Kevin broke the 7x7 NAR average again.


----------

